# Question about Smoke Stops



## Everydaymatters (Jul 22, 2010)

My cousin and I met at CUS yesterday to get her tickets to and from the 2010 Forum Gathering in St. Louis. She has never been on a train and, being a smoker, she has concerns about being able to smoke at least once in a while.

We haven't purchased her tickets to and from KC yet, partly because of the smoking issue.

I know if the train is running late there are no smoke stops other than possibly a quick exit while new passengers are boarding.

What about on-time conditions. Do any of you know approximately how many smoke stops there are between St. Louis and Kansas City and back. That will be our longest rail segment.

Our shorter segments are between BNL and STL, so would like to know about those as well.

I'm hoping to win her over as a rail fan although she wasn't able to win me over as a Mozart fan a few years back! hboy:


----------



## Shanghai (Jul 22, 2010)

*You can usually identify a smoking stop by looking at the Time Table for the train.*

*Look at locations where the table shows an arrival and departure time.*

*This only a hint and not a hard and fast rule.*

*According to my time table for the MORR, it doesn't appear to have any smoke stops.*


----------



## chertling (Jul 22, 2010)

Shanghai said:


> *You can usually identify a smoking stop by looking at the Time Table for the train.*
> 
> *Look at locations where the table shows an arrival and departure time.*
> 
> ...


On the MORR, the stop at Jefferson City tends to last longer than the others... sometimes it is announced as a smoke stop, but not always, it all depends on how well the train is doing on time.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jul 22, 2010)

For non-smokers, the smoke stops can provide a wealth of entertainment, starting when the Conductor announces a very short upcoming smoke stop. When the train stops, stand back and enjoy the near panic as smokers fight to get out that door and use every second on the platform to power smoke faster than you would think physics allow a cig to burn. Add in rain or 20 below windchill for a bonus.


----------



## FriskyFL (Jul 22, 2010)

And Big Tobacco says smoking is not an addiction...name one other LEGAL product for which people would risk missing the train, standing outside in a -20 below blizzard, or a torrential downpour?


----------



## guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Everydaymatters said:


> My cousin and I met at CUS yesterday to get her tickets to and from the 2010 Forum Gathering in St. Louis. She has never been on a train and, being a smoker, she has concerns about being able to smoke at least once in a while.
> 
> We haven't purchased her tickets to and from KC yet, partly because of the smoking issue.
> 
> ...


I rode the River Runner from St. Louis to KC in March and there were no smoke stops. We were on time all the way.


----------



## NottaRailBuff (Jul 22, 2010)

From what I hear, you can smoke on the CZ. They take one of the cars and make it a smoking car. If you don't smoke, they make you sit in a different car. This is of course against amtrak policy but you the conductors change the policy as needed.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 22, 2010)

NottaRailBuff said:


> From what I hear, you can smoke on the CZ. They take one of the cars and make it a smoking car. If you don't smoke, they make you sit in a different car. This is of course against amtrak policy but you the conductors change the policy as needed.


I think you are referring to *ONE* specific run of the CZ that had to make a detour that *ALLOWED* smoking in one car because they didn't make *ANY* stops! On any train, there is *NO SMOKING ALLOWED*! (An exception is the AT, but *ONLY* in a special room!)


----------



## FriskyFL (Jul 22, 2010)

NottaRailBuff said:


> From what I hear, you can smoke on the CZ. They take one of the cars and make it a smoking car. If you don't smoke, they make you sit in a different car. This is of course against amtrak policy but you the conductors change the policy as needed.


NOT true, the only train on which smoking is permitted is Auto Train (since there are no stops). Any conductor that allows smoking on board ought to be Fired on the spot & put off the train at the next crossing along with the smokers.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 22, 2010)

Everydaymatters said:


> My cousin and I met at CUS yesterday to get her tickets to and from the 2010 Forum Gathering in St. Louis. ...We haven't purchased her tickets to and from KC yet


*DO NOT* purchase your tickets yet for the MORR. The Gathering committee may get a group rate for the MORR, but so far I haven't heard anything.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 22, 2010)

Mordac said:


> And Big Tobacco says smoking is not an addiction...name one other LEGAL product for which people would risk missing the train, standing outside in a -20 below blizzard, or a torrential downpour?


Well, there are the people who high-tail it over to the Oasis Bar in Shelby, Montana during the usually extended stop there.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Jul 22, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Everydaymatters said:
> 
> 
> > My cousin and I met at CUS yesterday to get her tickets to and from the 2010 Forum Gathering in St. Louis. ...We haven't purchased her tickets to and from KC yet
> ...


Yes, that's the other reason we didn't get her MORR tickets yet. The discounts are still being worked on.

The replies have been mostly from non-smokers. I'd also like to hear from smokers even if you've never been on the subject routes, what do you do? I was smoking 3 packs a day when I quit smoking 22 years ago and I know how hard it was to go without. Do you just hop off the train at every stop, smoke as much as you can, and hop back on?


----------



## BeckysBarn (Jul 22, 2010)

Everydaymatters said:


> The replies have been mostly from non-smokers. I'd also like to hear from smokers even if you've never been on the subject routes, what do you do? I was smoking 3 packs a day when I quit smoking 22 years ago and I know how hard it was to go without. Do you just hop off the train at every stop, smoke as much as you can, and hop back on?


You get off where permitted & take nicotine gum with you. Make sure the SCA knows your cousin is looking for the smoke stops. Most are very good about letting you know in advance. Some conductors post the smoke stops in the SSL. But, of course, all stops are subject to change.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 23, 2010)

Mordac said:


> And Big Tobacco says smoking is not an addiction...name one other LEGAL product for which people would risk missing the train, standing outside in a -20 below blizzard, or a torrential downpour?


Which is why the Phillip Morris (now Altria, with the new Phillip Morris spun out) has been the best performing stock I own...really


----------



## lthanlon (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm not a smoker, but is smokeless tobacco an option?


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jul 23, 2010)

lthanlon said:


> I'm not a smoker, but is smokeless tobacco an option?


No.

I believe those "electric" cigarettes aren't allowed either.


----------



## CNW (Jul 23, 2010)

I have often seen crew members smoking during stops, and many of the non smokers are right there asking questions and conversing with him or her and no one seems to mind.


----------



## momsestate/exegottasmoke (Mar 4, 2011)

Please,please..I need some advise yesterday!!!! I have never taken a train in my 45 something years.Always wanted to. when stationed in germany bad accident on ice,my face(front teeth)walking to my car,slipped on 3'ice hit driver side window of car next to mine broke both teeth &the window,stepped back then fell & slid under car.I have had 4 major back surgerys, and just had a neurostimulator and leads put in my spine & butt,still have 22 stiches... I will NOT FLY!!!Talk about a body search (16 rods pins and screws) my friends call me "REBAR". Here's the deal... I am the EXE. of my beloved mothers estate,which a sibling has robbed blind,now I have to go to court in fay.NC or I will go to jail.....IE recent case mr. rooney.(Mirror case)STRESSOR..I gotta smoke,well on my way to non-smoker b-4 all of this,will be again!!! So please tell me,I will catch the closest train to panama city area..chipley,Jax fl. to fay,nc or raleigh nc. I don't know which train it is yet.someone tell me please,has anyone taken this route,Is there a stop?? I'm In alot of pain & refuse to take narcotics unless i fall etc. please advise if you know, have to leave next week..12th or 13th mar.What about "bar cars"?? or have I been watching too many old movies?? Do you all like rail travel,I can't wait,never done that!! 82nd.."ALL THE WAY",outta here thanks for reading the read. screamin2


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry for your pain!






There are no "bar cars" or smoking allowed anywhere on the train. You can step off and smoke at the scheduled "fresh air/smoke stops". If you look at the schedule, and see a stop with 2 times (Ex: Ar 12:30, Dp 12:40), that is a scheduled stop. There may be others as announced by the Conductor if the train is running early. (I think Jacksonville and maybe Savannah are two.)

But - *THIS IS IMPORTANT* - stay near the train so you can re-board when you hear the "All Aboard" call! The train will depart when the Conductor says - whether you're aboard or not!


----------



## hhswami (Mar 5, 2011)

momsestate/exegottasmoke, yours would make a great question for travel agents in training! 

Since smoking is no longer allowed on any trains, period (don't know of any public passenger service exception except for the Auto Train), I'll save the attempt on smoking stop tips until it is determined where you want to go, and how. (Might smoke a couple Cowboy Killers while I'm at it, too!)

A presumption taken is that you are referring to Fayettville when you say "fay,nc" and don't really need to go to Raleigh for court.



> Please,please..I need some advise yesterday!!!!


 Advice earlier than yesterday would have been helpful. Chipley, FL used to be the Panama City stop for the eastern portion of the Sunset Limited until Hurricane Katrina allowed for suspension of the run between New Orleans and Jacksonville. The path of least resistance to get on a train for you now would be I10 to Jacksonville. From JAX your only direct option to FAY is the Silver Meteor(#98).
With the JAX departure scheduled for 5:33pm, be there much earlier if you desire to smoke some outside before boarding. Once #98 arrives, passengers are required to show tickets and IDs inside the station, and your last opportunity to smoke for awhile will likely be on your walk to the train.

Savannah, GA would be your next possible smoke break, scheduled to arrive 7:57pm. I have seen quick breaks allowed in Charleston, SC (9:48pm) if the stop is busy enough, but it won't be a sure thing. Be keen to listen for any announcements just before arrival there. Your next (and last) chance before the scheduled 1:10am arrival at FAY will be Florence, SC (11:35pm).

If the Meteor is way behind schedule, there's the chance no breaks would be allowed at all.


----------



## zephyr17 (Mar 5, 2011)

NottaRailBuff said:


> From what I hear, you can smoke on the CZ. They take one of the cars and make it a smoking car. If you don't smoke, they make you sit in a different car. This is of course against amtrak policy but you the conductors change the policy as needed.


No. All trains except except the Auto Train are entirely non-smoking, except in extraordinary circumstances. Conductors who changed the policy on a regular basis would likely be fired, once the complaints came in.


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 7, 2011)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> For non-smokers, the smoke stops can provide a wealth of entertainment, starting when the Conductor announces a very short upcoming smoke stop. When the train stops, stand back and enjoy the near panic as smokers fight to get out that door and use every second on the platform to power smoke faster than you would think physics allow a cig to burn. Add in rain or 20 below windchill for a bonus.


Then when they board, count all the butts on the ground, not all of which are stamped out.

I can understand the addiction. I can't understand the piggery of so many smokers.

I still remember in Atlanta at one of the freeway exits. There were literally thousands of butts at the light. Why? Not only did the smokers take the red light as an opportunity to flick away the butt but they decided it was a good time to dump the ash tray!


----------



## Harvey (May 16, 2013)

**** NOTE THAT THIS THREAD IS WELL OVER 2 1/2 YEARS OLD, WITH THE LAST POST PRIOR TO THIS ONE MADE OVER 2 YEARS AGO ALSO ****

Screw you, AMTRAK! I'll fly!!!!


----------



## the Other Mike (May 16, 2013)

Harvey said:


> Screw you, AMTRAK! I'll fly!!!!


How's life under the bridge ?


----------



## TimePeace (May 16, 2013)

Harvey said:


> Screw you, AMTRAK! I'll fly!!!!


Right, they let you smoke on planes. Cool. Glad I am not on it,


----------



## Eric308 (May 16, 2013)

me_little_me said:


> 'OlympianHiawatha' said:
> 
> 
> > For non-smokers, the smoke stops can provide a wealth of entertainment, starting when the Conductor announces a very short upcoming smoke stop. When the train stops, stand back and enjoy the near panic as smokers fight to get out that door and use every second on the platform to power smoke faster than you would think physics allow a cig to burn. Add in rain or 20 below windchill for a bonus.
> ...


That has always disgusted me. I used to work as a white water guide in the Grand Canyon on 8 day trips. When the guests arrived at Lee's Ferry for departure, we would check-out all the smokers and issue plastic bags for their butts. If we caught anyone throwing cigs out at the campsites they were made to police the entire area before we left. We even had to haul out our human waste and left only footprints.


----------



## the Other Mike (May 17, 2013)

_One of the stramgest "smoke stops" was on the Sunset West Bound, in Texas, when they said they would let us off 1 block before the station and we could smoke and walk to the station but for God's sake be careful getting off on the right of way and don't break an ankle or we won't be able to make this a smoke stop anymore._

_Seems like 1/3 of the passengers got off. Took longer to unload the smokers in the ballast then it would have to unload at the station._


----------



## JoeBas (May 17, 2013)

Many cities here have ordinances prohibiting smoking within 50-100 ft of public building entrances.


----------



## the Other Mike (May 17, 2013)

JoeBas said:


> Many cities here have ordinances prohibiting smoking within 50-100 ft of public building entrances.


Ahhhhh, now it makes sense. THANK YOU


----------



## zepherdude (May 17, 2013)

Harvey said:


> **** NOTE THAT THIS THREAD IS WELL OVER 2 1/2 YEARS OLD, WITH THE LAST POST PRIOR TO THIS ONE MADE OVER 2 YEARS AGO ALSO ****
> Screw you, AMTRAK! I'll fly!!!!


What planet are you from??? I would love for you to fire up a smoke on a plane today!!!!!


----------



## MrMattyMatt (May 17, 2013)

As a smoker - I was quite pleased on my recent trip (silver service) how courteous the coach attendant was to us smokers. Then of course we had to stop at one point for about 20 mins to wait for a NB train and I could see the conductor along the tracks smoking - oh well it's not just the PAX.


----------



## CNW (May 17, 2013)

I have said all along many people in the transportation industry smoke.


----------



## Skim (May 18, 2013)

The most disgusting part is sitting near someone who has been smoking. Not only is the constant odor unpleasant, the nicotine (a stimulant) keeps me awake, as I have no biological tolerance. It's like a caffeine rush.


----------



## Eric308 (May 18, 2013)

Skim said:


> The most disgusting part is sitting near someone who has been smoking. Not only is the constant odor unpleasant, the nicotine (a stimulant) keeps me awake, as I have no biological tolerance. It's like a caffeine rush.


I totally agree with the sitting by a smoker and would attempt to move at all costs, BUT the nicotine stimulant reference is a bit hard to believe. No offense, but do you have a link for some medical proof of this? I'm just curious, thanks!


----------



## SarahZ (May 18, 2013)

http://www.no-smoke.org/learnmore.php?id=671

My mother doesn't hold her grandchildren after she smokes because she doesn't want that nasty crap transferred to them.

Additionally, my eyes start watering and I have a mild asthma attack if I sit in my boyfriend's truck after he's been smoking, even if it was a half-hour ago. He also washes his hands and changes his shirt if he's been smoking a lot; otherwise, I'll start coughing if he hugs me.

Those compounds stay in the fabric, and they're combined with that awful smell. So, yes, a smoker can affect someone who doesn't smoke even if they aren't smoking at that very second. Some are more sensitive to it than others.


----------



## Skim (May 19, 2013)

Eric308 said:


> Skim said:
> 
> 
> > The most disgusting part is sitting near someone who has been smoking. Not only is the constant odor unpleasant, the nicotine (a stimulant) keeps me awake, as I have no biological tolerance. It's like a caffeine rush.
> ...


No medical proof about trace amounts, just experience. Very small amounts of nicotine make me anxious and keep me awake.

If you're referring to nicotine being a stimulant, this is well documented. The "relaxation" effect smokers feel is simply a calming of withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Eric308 (May 19, 2013)

Skim said:


> Eric308 said:
> 
> 
> > Skim said:
> ...


Thanks, good to know. I had not even heard of "third-hand smoke". I don't think I've ever been physically affected by it, but for instance if I'm standing in line at the grocery store near a smoker I move to another line. All the restaurants and bars here in WI are smoke free and that is a relief. Nothing worse than residual smoke smell on clothing and hair. FYI...here's a link from Mayo defining the problem.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/third-hand-smoke/AN01985


----------



## Skim (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for the link. It's the first scientific acknowledgement of the issue I've seen.


----------

